# My car in 3D



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*My car in 3D - updated*

It's the first one i've done of my car and <understatement>isn't the best photography</understatement> but gives you the idea.









Don't get too close. Look at the centre join and slowly cross your eyes. You have to get the two cars moving together to create a 3rd one in the middle.
Let your eyes focus on the centre image and it will appear to be in 3D.

Some folk can't seem to do it but I love this stuff. I'll do some more with better pictures eventually. Enjoy.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Very clever m8


----------



## chaosr32 (Aug 10, 2002)

*...ouch*

if i keep my eyes cross eyed - how long before they get stuck....as i will never get to drive my car or any other car then!!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*ARGH*

should carry a health warning!!


----------



## gtirpad (Aug 15, 2002)

think i'm gonna puke....


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Do both pictures have to be taken from a slightly different angle then?


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

It is a strain on your eyes if your not used to it. Try from about 6 feet away as it's less strain but you still get the effect.

Disclaimer:
Consult your doctor or health care professional before performing any of the exercises described on these pages or any exercise technique or regimen, particularly if you are pregnant or nursing, or if you are elderly or have chronic or recurring medical conditions. Discontinue any exercise that causes you pain or severe discomfort and consult a medical expert.

Well, sort of


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

davewilkins said:


> *Do both pictures have to be taken from a slightly different angle then? *


Yes Dave. Try it it's dead easy. Take a picture, move to the side by about the distance between your eyes and take another. Get them into a photo editor and put the images side by side, left image on right & right on left (if you want to cross your eyes). If you keep them left to left & right to right then you will need to stare through them as if you are looking into the distance. 

Anyway, better not fill up the board with 3D tutorials so here's a place to look if you're interested in this stuff - www.stereoscopy.com


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Thanks


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Wicked!! :smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Brilliant*

You`ve just done my head in mate,I can`t even stand up now and I feel sick as well. 

Get me another beer outta the fridge luv xxxx 

Henry.

ps.All I could see was Midnight Purple GTR`s,is there something wrong with me?


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

v good 

now everything I look at is in 3D!!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

My cars in 3d cups


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

It took me a couple of minutes to notice there were only 2 different people...


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Ha, Ha ,Ha.................*

Alan,
more like 36DD`s x4........    

"The Dirty Old Builder"


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*unsure*

if I prefer the ones on the left or the right


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*Imsure*

They are all very nice ! Both of them


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

my eyes hurt now!
 

good stuff!


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*A couple more*

Here's a couple more to get your eyes round...



















Perhaps it's the colour of the car, or the bad light but I haven't managed to take a good picture of it yet! Oh no, it's that i'm rubbish with cameras


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

More pics please


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

I love the 33 rear lights and noticed something cool while looking at the pictures I took when I went to see the car - if you look at a normal photograph of one pair of rear lights, cross your eyes and bring both lenses together you will see that the reflection is in 3D. This is because each is acting as a mirror offset from the other one, the same way your eyes are.

I'll dig one out and put it here later.

Skylines are truly fantastic. 

Just thought - if I can get to the next Derby meet i'll take some pics of your cars in 3D.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

The 3D effect isn't brilliant but it's there


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Funny enough I was going to ask you that....
I bet it is raining next Sunday.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

worked better this time - the new pics had more depth to them - look in the boot or through the drivers door...

v cool


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Dave - one of your engine bay then eh? Rather have rain than snow!

Harry - agreed. I like the depth in the tarmac on the last one.


----------



## Thrush (Sep 14, 2002)

Nah, makes my eyes hurt 

CheeRS
Matt


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

This thread should come with a health warning.

I think I've damaged my eyes.


----------



## haplo (Dec 28, 2002)

*Well I must*

be a freak cos I CAN'T DO IT!!!!

Never been able to do one of those bl**dy stereogram things either.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Shame Stu because they are really cool.

BTW I know how you like your gadgies well i've got some 3D glasses for my PC and they are superb. You can view stereo pairs like these or, the best bit, just about any game with a 3D rendering engine works a treat. The games don't have to be written specifically to use them.

GTA3 with the glasses is jaw-dropping! The ideal companion to that pimped out PC you have  

Weren't cheap mind as were from the states (shipping, VAT blah blah). Might be able to get them from UK suppliers now. Supposedly work with movies now too.

10/10


----------



## haplo (Dec 28, 2002)

*Cool......*

Shall have a nosey!

Can you drive with 'em on and get 6-D?


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*Still prefer the twins!!*

ha!


----------



## haplo (Dec 28, 2002)

*Moschops...*

Those glasses rule! Unreal Tournament 2003 in full on 3-D, nearly sh*t myself!


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Bit bloody good aren't they Stu! Even the aquarium screensaver has real depth.
I was a bit spectacle, sorry skeptical, about buying them without trying first but it paid off.

Have you tried viewing these pictures with the 3D viewer? You shouldn't have any trouble.


----------

